# Teamspeak server installieren



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ein Kollege von mir hat sich einen Linuxserver gemietet, und da möchten wir jetzt gerne einen Teamspeakclienten drauf installieren. 
Wir haben jede Menge Anleitungen gefunden, wissen aber nicht, wie wir den SSH-Zugriff bekommen (oder was das heißt?).
Wäre nett wenn einer von euch uns eine "Für Dummies"-Anleitung geben könnte 

PS:
So etwas ist gemeint: http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...f+linux+installieren&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=de


----------



## Navy (4. Dezember 2008)

Unter Linux einfach dem ssh-Client installieren und dann per 
	
	
	



```
ssh $SERVER -l $USERNAME
```
 (Variablen entsprechend setzen) mit dem Server verbinden.

Unter Windows könnt ihr putty nutzen.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe jetzt putty gedownloadet. 
Aber wie fahre ich dann fort? Geh jetzt einfach mal von nem DAU aus


----------



## Navy (4. Dezember 2008)

Du überprüfst es auf Viren, Trojaner, etc und startest es. Bei "Host" trägst Du den Servernamen oder die IP des Server ein und gehst ohne Umwege auf "Open".


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann öffnet sich eine leere Konsolenanwendung.


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. Dezember 2008)

die ist vergleichbar mit der comando eingabe von Windows (erinnert ein wenig an die alten Zeiten von DOS :- ) )

hier mal ein paar grundlagen:
http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=33


----------



## Navy (4. Dezember 2008)

Nein. Es öffnet sich eine Konsole. Dort solltest Du Dich einloggen können -- sofern auf dem Server auf ein ssh-Daemon läuft. SSH ist per se nicht bunt und bringt auch keine Grafik mit sich.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Es wird zuerst nach dem Login gefragt. Den kann ich auch eingeben, da steht da:


> Login@Ip's password:


Ich kann aber nichts eingeben. 

Wie kann ich denn einen Benutzer anlegen? Denke mal, dass dort der Fehler liegt. 
Auf jeden Fall dort nicht, denn wenn ich mit useradd -m user dort eingebe, dann steht wieder die Passwort abfrage dort...


----------



## Navy (4. Dezember 2008)

Beim Passwort wird kein Echo ausgegeben, Du musst es blind eingeben.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

das habe ich gemacht, anschließend mit "Enter" bestätigt, dann springt der Cursor in die nächste Zeile. Dann kam eine Fehlermeldung, das das Netzwerk unerwartet beendet wurde (so in etwa).


----------



## Navy (5. Dezember 2008)

Es kann sein, dass für den User keine ssh-Anmeldung möglich ist. Wie greift ihr denn sonst auf den Server zu?


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wir haben den Server erst seit kurzem. Weder ich noch er kennen uns unter Linux aus (leider). Ich benutze das mir hier empfohlene Programm putty.


----------



## Navy (5. Dezember 2008)

Sich einen Server mit Linux zu mieten obwohl man überhaupt keinen Plan davon hat ist mutig,
Hat man Euch keine Weboberfläche zu Verfügung gestellt? Mit welchen User versucht ihr Euch auf dem System einzuloggen?


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

da kann ich dir gerade keine Auskunft zu geben, weil ich mit den Daten nicht vertraut bin. Mir wurde ein Username + Passwort gegeben, aber das weiß ich nicht mehr.
Danke erstmal


----------



## Navy (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ohne Username und Passwort wirst Du nicht weit kommen. Lass Dir die Daten nochmal zuschicken und schreib sie Dir auf einen Zettel.


----------



## Leroux (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss echt schmunzeln  Herrlich 

Da habt ihr euch aber einen Bock geschossen, installiert euch erst mal Linux auf eurern Rechnern dann lernt ihr wenigstens den Umgang.

Dann könnt ihr euch an den Server wagen.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (5. Dezember 2008)

Leroux:
Es war ursprünglich nicht geplant einen TS-Server zu installieren. Die Idee kam erst als wir den Server schon hatten. Auch wenn dein Kommentar nicht negativ gemeint sein sollte, finde ich sowas jedoch unangebracht,


----------



## Leroux (5. Dezember 2008)

Tut mir leid ^^ erinnert mich nur an eine Letzte Unterhaltung mit einem Freund:

```
Ich: hast dir en Server geholt ?
Er: Ja, jetzt kanns endlich los gehen.
Ich: Welches OS.
Er: kA braucht man das ?
...
Ich: Ah also haste Linux
...
Er: Warum kann ich keine Exen ausführen
```

Ne im ernst hau dir mal ne Locale installation drauf.
Da haste ne Grafische Benutzeroberfläche, dann kannst dich auf die Shell ebene vorarbeiten.


----------

